# Tecumseh 2 cycle engine problem...



## shasta (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 2 cycle tecumseh engine on a Murrary snowblower. It starts and runs fine for about 5-10 mins and then will die. It starts up after 3-5 pulls on the starter rope. Will run fine again 5-10 mins and then die. This is repeated over and over. Cleaned carb. last season, new gas, spark plug seems fine. Carb. problem or something else?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

check and make sure the points and all are good including the coil. i've had one engine kept going out because the coil was bad. did what yours was doing. replaced it then no problem but check it before you get ahead of yourself and replace it. its a good non epa regulated engine. hate to see it scraped


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

sounds like the fuel cap is not venting , try running it with the gas cap loose bet ya that just might be it


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmm could be.


----------

